
Modern Hieroglyphs: Binary Logic Behind the Universal “Power Symbol” - misnamed
http://99percentinvisible.org/article/modern-hieroglyphics-binary-logic-behind-universal-power-symbol/
======
combatentropy
I had to stop and ask myself how I learned that the power symbol means power.
I can only guess that at first it was the symbol on the button that was
largest. So size has meaning. Over time, I memorized the symbol. So now, the
buttons can all be the same size.

~~~
contingencies
Interesting. In modern devices people most likely learn intuitively from other
factors such as the total absence of other buttons, central or uppermost
placement, or from the light shining from behind it when switched on. We have
been encountering the formal industrial / product design disciplines a little
at [http://8-food.com/](http://8-food.com/) recently and I for one am having
quite an enjoyable time similarly dissecting things! :)

